# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικά και Άλλα - Various Historical > Ιστορικά Ro/Ro και Φορτηγά Πλοία >  ΠΕΤΡΕΛΑΙΟΦΟΡΟ ΑΡΓΩ

## geosub1978

Καλησπέρα σας!

Το 1939, το δημόσιο είχε αγοράσει ένα πετρελαιοφόρο που το ονόμασε ΑΡΓΩ. Για το πλοίο αυτό, σε πρώτη προσέγγιση, υπάρχουν ελάχιστα στοιχεία, όπως πχ:
https://www.sjohistorie.no/en/skip/951538/default. Στους τόμους του Φωκά, διαφαίνεται ότι το πλοίο είχε διαφύγει στη Μ. Ανατολή (τόμος Β' σελ 128) χωρίς στοιχεία για τον τρόπο αξιοποίησής του. Παροπλίστηκε το 1962.  

Μήπως υπάρχει κάποια φωτογραφία του ή κάποια στοιχεία για τη δράση του στον Β'ΠΠ; 

Ευχαριστώ,
Γιώργος

----------


## Ellinis

Υπάρχει φωτογραφία του ως ΑΡΓΩ στο βιβλίο "Τα πλοία του Πολεμικού Ναυτικού" του Παΐζη-Παραδέλη που αναφέρει οτι διαλύθηκε το 1962. Και εδώ μια υπό ολλανδική σημαία.
Ο Ναύαρχος Καββαδίας αναφέρει στο βιβλίο του οτι το ΑΡΓΩ ναυλωνόταν από το Π.Ν. σε ιδιώτες κάνοντας το "επικερδής επιχείρηση" για τις ανάγκες του Στόλου, καθώς και οτι μετά την μετάβαση του Στόλου στην Αλεξάνδρεια έφθασε εκεί το ΑΡΓΩ προερχόμενο από τον Περσικό. Μοναδική άλλη αναφορά του στο ΑΡΓΩ είναι οτι θα μετέφερε προσωπικό κατά την επιχείρηση εκκένωσης της Αλεξάνδρειας όταν προελαύανε οι Γερμανοί προς αυτή.

----------


## geosub1978

Περίεργο σκαρί για πετρελαιοφόρο, με το κομοδέσιο στη μέση του σκάφους!
 Ο δε Πετρόπουλος αφήνει υπονοούμενα ότι ναυλωνόταν σκανδαλωδώς ευνοϊκά στον Σοφοκλή Βενιζέλο.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Το πλοίο τέθηκε σε ενέργεια σαν βοηθητικό του στόλου στις 20 Οκωβρίου 1939 σύμφωνα με το ΒΔ που δημοσιέυητκε στο ΦΕΚ 470Α του 1939:
ΦΕΚ470Α1939.jpgΠηγή
 Στο μητρώο του πλοίου που μπορούμε αν δούμε *εδώ * διαβάζουμε ότι παραδόθηκε στο Ναυτικό από την εταιρέια του Τυπάλδου το 1957 και ότι η ελληνική σημαία υψώθηκε τον Ιανουάριο του 1940
ARCHGMPARGO_00001_0003.jpg
Επίσης στο μητρώο βλέπουμε ότι είχε κατασκευαστεί στην Αγγλία το 1918  και ότι είχε και αριθμό νηολογίου 963 (Νηολόγιο Πειραιά ; ):
ARCHGMPARGO_00001_0004.jpg
Στι σελίδες του μητρώου βλ΄πουμε ότι είχε ολική χωρητικότητα 5531,99 κόρους (καταμέτρηση 1940) και 8.575 DWT.

----------


## npapad

> Επίσης στο μητρώο βλέπουμε ότι είχε κατασκευαστεί στην Αγγλί ατο 1918  και ότι έιχε και ατιθμό νηολογίου 963 (Νηολόγιο Πειραιά ; )


Ναι είναι νηολόγιο Β΄Κλάσης Πειραιά. Νηολογήθηκε το 1940.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Περίεργο σκαρί για πετρελαιοφόρο, με το κομοδέσιο στη μέση του σκάφους!
>  Ο δε Πετρόπουλος αφήνει υπονοούμενα ότι ναυλωνόταν σκανδαλωδώς ευνοϊκά στον Σοφοκλή Βενιζέλο.


Την εποχή κατασκευής του συνηθίζονταν το ακομοντέσιο στη μέση.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Το περίεργο είναι ότι είχε τα στόκολο και το μηχανοστάσιο στη μέση που ακόμα και τότε ήταν πρύμα προφανώς για να μην υπάρχει κίνδυνος πυρκαγιάς στις δεξαμενές φορτίου πρύμα από την τσιμινιέρα. Αλλά από ό,τι βλέπω ήταν από τα τυποποιημένα εμπορικά του πρώτου παγκοσμίου πολέμου (για αυτό το πρώτο ονμά του ήταν War Ranee) ίσως για τυποποίηση στην κατασκευή εφτιαχναν τα γκαζάδικα όπως τα άλλα πλοία.

----------


## Ellinis

> Το περίεργο είναι ότι είχε τα στόκολο και το μηχανοστάσιο στη μέση που ακόμα και τότε ήταν πρύμα προφανώς για να μην υπάρχει κίνδυνος πυρκαγιάς στις δεξαμενές φορτίου πρύμα από την τσιμινιέρα. Αλλά από ό,τι βλέπω ήταν από τα τυποποιημένα εμπορικά του πρώτου παγκοσμίου πολέμου (για αυτό το πρώτο ονμά του ήταν War Ranee) ίσως για τυποποίηση στην κατασκευή εφτριαχνα τα γκαζάδικα όπως τα άλλα πλοία.


Πράγματι Παναγιώτη, πήραν το σχέδιο των "στάνταρτ" βρετανικών φορτηγών πλοίων του Α' Π.Π. και το προσάρμοσαν για να κατασκευαστεί ως πετρελαιοφόρο. Παρακάτω ένα σχετικό απόσπασμα από το βιβλίο Wartime Standard Ships

222.jpg

----------


## geosub1978

Η αγορά του πλοίου προήλθε από την απόφαση του Ανωτάτου Συμβουλίου Εθνικής Άμυνας (πρακτικό 51 της 19ης Ιουνίου 1939) βάσει της οποίας διατέθηκαν 35.000 λίρες Αγγλίας για τη μελλοντική αγορά όταν παρουσιαζόταν ευκαιρία. Είναι συνεπώς απορίας άξιο γιατί ο Καββαδίας λέει ότι η έγκριση προήλθε από την κυβέρνηση Δεμερτζή (1935-1936) προς αντικατάσταση του πετρελαιοφόρου του "Κυριάκου" Βενιζέλου, λόγω της κατάσχεσης του πλοίου του "ΝΑΥΣΙΚΑ" κατά το κίνημα του 1935 (το οποίο όφειλε να επιστραφεί σε αυτόν μετά την αμνηστία που δόθηκε στους κινηματίες το ίδιο έτος).

Σε κάθε περίπτωση είμαι βέβαιος ότι έχω συναντήσει φωτογραφία και άλλου πετρελαιοφόρου με ίδια διάταξη υπερκατασκευής το οποίο είχε βυθιστεί από γερμανικό υποβρύχιο στις αρχές του Β'ΠΠ. Αν τη βρω θα επανέλθω.

----------


## geosub1978

Το βρήκα:

https://uboat.net/allies/merchants/ship/10.html

Ίσως δεν είναι τυχαίο που το αρχικό του όνομα ήταν War Mogul

----------


## Ellinis

> Το βρήκα:
> 
> https://uboat.net/allies/merchants/ship/10.html
> 
> Ίσως δεν είναι τυχαίο που το αρχικό του όνομα ήταν War Mogul


Σχεδόν όλα τα βρετανικά τύπου "standard" είχαν το πρόθεμα "WAR" στο όνομα τους.
Πάντως το συγκεκριμένο είναι όντως τύπου Ζ (όπως το ΑΡΓΩ) όπως μπορούμε να δούμε _εδώ_.

Ο Καββαδίας σωστά αναφέρει τον Κυριάκο Βενιζέλο μιας και το ΝΑΥΣΙΚΑ ανήκε στην Μαρίκα, σύζηγο Κυριακού Βενιζέλου και νύφη του Ελευθέριου. 
Σχετικά με τα περί Δεμερτζή, ο Καββαδίας φαίνεται να κάνει ένα άλμα στο χρόνο, εκτός και αν η  απόκτηση "ενός πετρελαιοφόρου" εγκρίθηκε από την κυβέρνηση Δεμερτζή στις αρχές του 1936 οπότε και μάλλον επιστράφηκε το ΝΑΥΣΙΚΑ, αλλά  υλοποιήθηκε τρία χρόνια αργότερα με την αγορά του ΑΡΓΩ.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Στις 28 Οκτωβρίου 1940 6:25 δηλαδή λιγότερο από ώρα από την έναρξη των εχθροπραξιών στο μέτωπο της Αλβανίας. Το ΓΕΝ εκπέμπει σήμα προς τον πλοίαρχο του Α/Π Αργώ να αποπλεύσει πάραυτα στην Κωνσταντινούπολη.
000PEPRP236_00043_0001.jpgΠηγή

Την επόμενη (29 Οκτωβρίου 1940) το υπουργείο Εξωτερικών ενημερώνει το ΓΕΝ ότι το Αργώ είχε αποπλεύσει στις 17:00 για Κωνσταντινούπολη φορτωμένο με 2469 τόνους πετρέλαιο για Πέραμα και 655 τόνους για Θεσσαλονίκη από αναφορά του προξένου στην Κωστάντζα.
000PEPRP236_00050_0001.jpgΠηγή
Προφανώς, είναι το πλοίο το θέματος και όχι ένα ιδιωτικό πετρελαιοφόρο. Η Ρουμανία ήταν ουδέτερη το 1940 αλλά με φιλικό στον άξονα καθεστώς οπότε υπήρχε ο κίνδυνος να κατασχέσει το πλοίο σαν πολεμικό εμπολέμων σε ουδέτερο λιμάνι. Ο βιαστικός απόπλους εξηγεί το ό,τι έφυγε φορτωμένο με λιγότερο από το 40% της χωρητικότητας του, που ήταν περίπου 8.100 τόνοι.

----------

